# La boucle est bouclée, il faut tourner la dernière page.



## Corsicum

Quelle serait l’expression consacrée :
_La boucle est bouclée, ll faut tourner la dernière page_.  
_Il ciclo è chiuso, ….. ? _
 
Grazie


----------



## brian

Salut Corsicum, est-ce qu'il y un contexte spécifique, parce que je crois que cette expression peut avoir des significations différentes selon la situation, non?

Je dirais qu'en général _la boucle est bouclée_ veut dire quelque chose comme : _si è tornati al punto di partenza, si è fatto il giro completo_. Quant à la deuxième phrase, la traduction littérale serait : _bisogna voltare l'ultima pagina_, mais je ne crois pas que cela soit une vraie expression en italien.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Brian,
Il s’agit d’une affaire compliquée, un litige qui dure depuis des années et qui arrive enfin à son dénouement.
Pour la boucle, même administrativement, on parle bien de cercle, par exemple :
_4.11. Avec l'article 8, "la boucle est bouclée", = 4.11. L'articolo 8 chiude il cerchio_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l=504706:cs&page=1&hwords=boucle+est+bouclée~_
_ _
Pour _tourner la page_ il me semble bien qu’on dit_ voltare l'ultima pagina_, mais j’attendais une confirmation, ce doit être cela. 
Je ne sais pas si il y en a d'autres plus idiomatiques ?, mais celle-ci ne doit pas être fausse.


----------



## Necsus

Be', _'la boucle est bouclée'_ significa appunto il _'cerchio è chiuso'_ o _'siamo al punto di partenza'_, il resto suppongo che possa voler dire o_ 'bisogna voltare pagina'_ o _'bisogna aprire un nuovo capitolo'._ _'Voltare l'ultima pagina'_ non è un'espressione italiana, che io sappia, potrebbe forse stare per _'mettere la parola fine'_.


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie Necsus.
On dit aussi :
_Tirer un trait et tourner le page / Mettre un point final à cette affaire / Clore les débats_


----------

